# Zoneminder 1.34 install  Freebsd 12.1



## kbtdr (May 17, 2020)

I have tried to install zoneminder in a freebsd jail.  After installing and configuring nginx , mysql57-server, fcgiwrap and php-fpm zoneminder does not start and posts the following output.


```
root@zm:/var/run # service zoneminder restart
05/17/20 08:30:57.660080 zmpkg[7003].INF [main:310] [Sanity checking States table...]
05/17/20 08:30:57.710374 zmpkg[7003].INF [main:95] [Command: stop]
05/17/20 08:30:58.404306 zmpkg[7016].INF [main:310] [Sanity checking States table...]
05/17/20 08:30:58.420149 zmpkg[7016].INF [main:95] [Command: start]
05/17/20 08:31:07.402024 zmdc[7025].FAT [main:195] [Can't connect: No such file or directory]
05/17/20 08:31:07.435859 zmpkg[7016].ERR [ZoneMinder::General:150] [Unable to run "sudo -u www /usr/local/bin/zmdc.pl startup", output is "Starting server", status is 255]
05/17/20 08:31:07.455970 zmpkg[7016].INF [main:203] [Single server configuration detected. Starting up services.]
05/17/20 08:31:07.690321 zmpkg[7016].ERR [ZoneMinder::General:150] [Unable to run "sudo -u www /usr/local/bin/zmdc.pl start zmfilter.pl --filter_id=1 --daemon", output is "Unable to connect to server using socket at /var/run/zm/zmdc.sock", status is 255]
05/17/20 08:31:07.923074 zmpkg[7016].ERR [ZoneMinder::General:150] [Unable to run "sudo -u www /usr/local/bin/zmdc.pl start zmfilter.pl --filter_id=2 --daemon", output is "Unable to connect to server using socket at /var/run/zm/zmdc.sock", status is 255]
05/17/20 08:31:08.142950 zmpkg[7016].ERR [ZoneMinder::General:150] [Unable to run "sudo -u www /usr/local/bin/zmdc.pl start zmwatch.pl", output is "Unable to connect to server using socket at /var/run/zm/zmdc.sock", status is 255]
05/17/20 08:31:08.367969 zmpkg[7016].ERR [ZoneMinder::General:150] [Unable to run "sudo -u www /usr/local/bin/zmdc.pl start zmupdate.pl -c", output is "Unable to connect to server using socket at /var/run/zm/zmdc.sock", status is 255]
05/17/20 08:31:08.595189 zmpkg[7016].ERR [ZoneMinder::General:150] [Unable to run "sudo -u www /usr/local/bin/zmdc.pl start zmstats.pl", output is "Unable to connect to server using socket at /var/run/zm/zmdc.sock", status is 255]
```

mysql-server is running and has the zm tables present, nginx can display a test php page from the zoneminder www directory, and all of the services are running.  I have also tried to install directly to freebsd and not in a jail, and to an earlier version of freebsd.  Same error messages each time.

Any clues as to what the problem might be are welcome.  Thanks


----------



## Phishfry (May 17, 2020)

Zoneminder was a bear to setup for me. Luckily I had help via IRC.
Maybe some of these settings will help:








						Zoneminder status with Arecont Cameras
					

I was wondering how well the zoneminder port works?  What is a reasonable amount of cameras it can support?  I am using Arecont cameras 5MP with the Arecont Windows software and I want to make the switch to FreeBSD. I have one installation with 8 cameras and one with 12. I have a couple at home...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## kbtdr (May 17, 2020)

Phishfry said:


> Zoneminder was a bear to setup for me. Luckily I had help via IRC.
> Maybe some of these settings will help:
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I had already noted the discussion there.  I have been using Zoneminder for over two years successfully running in Ubuntu on a Xen Hyperviser machine.  So I know it works with my cameras etc.  I tried to look in the perl scripts but did not understand them well enough to be sure what the problem actually was.  Given the positive write ups on how to install it I was surprised that it didn't start up properly.  I must have overlooked something.


----------

